# Popping/Cracking Pelvis!



## austinsmom

Someone help me out here! Everytime I get up from sleeping (even short naps), my pubic bone cracks/pops. It's the same sound as when you crack your back.
What gives?! And if it doesn't crack/pop, it's painful to walk until it does.

Anyone have the same thing?:wacko:


----------



## Tadan

Oh ouch! That sounds painful. Sorry i'm not of much help but I didn't want to R&R. Hope someone can shed some light for you. :hugs:


----------



## 3rdandlastime

hi its spd/ pgp. i have it xxx


----------



## austinsmom

I've read about some women with SPD. Is it just something you have to deal with? I mentioned it to my mw, and she just seemed to blow me off. I don't know much about it. If anyone could tell me more about it, I'd be more then happy to read :)


----------



## 3rdandlastime

yup i'll tell u, 1 sec let me type it all out xxx


----------



## 3rdandlastime

I have spd/pgp. (Its new name is pelvic girdle pain, but most medical ppl know it by spd)
It is where ur pregnancy hormones work "too" well and loosen your hips, pelvis etc too much. The gaps in ur hips widen, causing the pain. The popping is either air from inbetween the gaps, or the bones clicking together. I had this from 35ish weeks last time, and 20 weeks this time. DO NOT ignore it, especially if u want more kids, and to try n reduce any damage that can be made.
Last time, my midwife brushed it off, didnt make any notes in my materity notes. I have birth naturally, with my legs in the hips of midwifes who pushed my legs that far apart that this time, I am next to immobile. I cant walk far, especially without crutches. I have accupuncture to help with the pain. I am taking up to 8 co-codomol a day to take the edge of the pain. and to be honest, life is shite. I can't play with my kids DD is 3 DS is 20 months. Me and the hubby cant have sex, it hurts me too much, and that kinda kills the moment. I cant get dressed by myself, like socks, trousers etc.

I am not saying this is how it will be for u, but it could be if u do not look after ur body.
The clicking noise n popping feeling is most probably causing damage, so although it hurts to walk "unclicked" it is bad to move ur hips till they crack.

I would speak to ur midwife again, ask her to put it in ur notes. Make sure u make a note of it in ur birth plan.
Also, do u legs hurt to separate them?
I cant lift, or open my legs. especially when lay on my back. 
If it hurts when u open them, u need to speak to ur doctor n try and get in to see a physio. she can measure the distance u are pain free when u open them, put this in ur notes and give u a ribbon the length of this to keep around ur knees to stop u pushing ur legs out, causing damage to ur hips n pelvis.

I am having a c-section on the 2nd feb, due to SPD. I have been told if I was to give birth, I would most likely be in a wheelchair, at least for a year - if not forever. Both by my consultant and my physio :'(

Don't be scared, theres lots u can do to help urself, just do not be bullied during birth into positions ur body should not be doing xxxxx


----------



## 3rdandlastime

ur due the day after I have my section :D


----------



## Char.due.jan

Ouch!! Sorry I've no advice but it does sound like spd. Hope it gets better :hugs:


----------



## austinsmom

Thank you so much for the information. I can spread my legs if I'm sitting in a chair without much discomfort. But, if I'm lying on my back and pull my knees up and try to spead them, it feels impossible. 
That's the main reason when I wake up in the night to go to the bathroom, I don't. It hurts too much to get up for thing so 'minor' IYKWIM.... I'd rather 'hold it' and get up in the morning and go... it just hurts too bad to actually get up out of bed. 
Thanks for all the advice love... I truely appriciate it. :flower:


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi gatecrashing again lol but i saw your post and i had to say something!

First, don't let your midwife ignore your symptoms it is a sign of SPD or PGP whatever they are calling it these days, i had it with DD and its starting again now. It got very severe for me last time, it doesnt affect baby at all but its very painful for mum, especially when you reach 3rd tri, i'm dreading it this time!

That cracking/popping you describe SHOULD go away after the birth but it didn't for me, i still have it 5years later and its still rather painful, its more of a grinding for me though and on a bone scan of my pelvis is shows as bone erosion, it won't go away now and will cause problems in the future.

Thats pretty much worse case though, just a friendly warning to keep your eye on that cracking after the birth because you need to sort that out. I never had any physio at all before or after birth, they said the pain would go away on its own, it didn't and its now too late to reverse the damage.

Just want you to get the physio and help you need to recover, try to look into it online, like the best positions for birth and things not to do etc... it will help a lot.

Take care of yourself and don't let them tell you its normal, it deffinately is not normal but it doesn't have to end as badly as mine did, if you are given the right care xxx


----------



## austinsmom

Thanks hun for sharing, I'm sorry you've had to deal with this after the pregnancy as well. Physio... is that UK term for physical therpy? Just curious.


----------



## tommyg

Don't have time to write much now. Sound very like SPD.

Keep your knees together.

Look around the forum and you should find a bit of info on it. Myself and Pixiebelle have both answered quite a few questions on it in the past.


----------



## NikoleRae

I'm on strict & constant bedrest, and if I just squeeze my hips together they pop..LOUD! And If I get up out of bed to potty or shower- you can hear it from the next room over! lol but it feels great, not complaints here.


----------



## kelzyboo

Yes Austinsmom its what we call physical therapy and thats whats needed to stabilize your pelvis and stop any future problems, a chiropractor is a good idea aswell if you can they work wonders for it so i've heard! 

You may be one of the lucky ones, it may disappear after delivery but if not i'd try that asap because if its done early on it can reverse any damage!

Hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## austinsmom

Thanks guys for all the advice/stories. I had to take my son to the drs today.... I suppose I was waddling pretty bad, as the receptionist brought me all the paperwork and could see how much effort I had to put into getting in and out of a chair :haha:


----------



## 3rdandlastime

Try getting some accupuncuture. (sp?) 
I found it really helped, although I know cant move out of the house, and cant get there :( 
U dont feel the pins/needles go in at all, and after 3 sessions I felt ALOT better xxx


----------

